# Dikhololo and Sudwala in July



## travbug20 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello
We will be exchanging to Dikhololo and Sudwala in July, and would appreciate any personal experiences tuggers have had with these TS. We have 1BR units for 4 at each resort. 

What are the surroundings like? How are the units? What can we see and do to make the best use of our time there?

Also, we are thinking of giving up one night at each of the resorts and staying a couple of nights at Sabie Sands private reserve, based on what we read on tripadvisor forums. In addition, we have 11 days to travel between Cape Town and Kruger when we first get to SA. 

Any suggestions would be very welcome. This is our first trip to SA.  

Thanks


----------



## yzerfontein (Apr 26, 2007)

*South Africa trip*

I cant add anything on the particular resorts you're going to as I haven't been there.  However, you've got your timing right - July is the "low season", where there's not much rain, the grass is lower and the animals are concentrated in smaller areas where there's access to water.


----------

